# 1:1 sugar water



## Thermwood (May 29, 2010)

1:1 25 pounds of sugar, 25 pounds of water

1 gal water = 8.34 pounds so 3 gallons water, makes 5 gallons syrup


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

Of course it's fall, you don't want 1:1, you want 2:1 
I guess you need to start a new quest to find out how to make 2:1


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I've heard whether you weigh the ingredients, or just go equal parts by volume. Its close enough.

2:1 for winter stores, 1:1 too simulate a nectar flow.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

LOL welcome to Beekeeping////ask 5 beeks a question get 5 different answers and a long debate. I Mix by volume if you have 25 lbs. of sugar mix it with 3 gal of water for 1-1 but for fall feeding you want 2-1 so use 6 qts water with 25 lbs sugar. Jim


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Thermwood has it right. 3 gallons of water to 25 lbs sugar for 1:1. For 2:1 syrup, mix 16 lbs sugar to 1 gallon of water. Or for 2:1 dump that 25 lb bag into 1 1/2 gal water. Close enough!!!


----------



## beemanbob (May 28, 2010)

Thanks to all who responded. I have been mixing 25 lbs of sugar to 3 gal of water for a 1:1 mix. And 1.5 gal of water to 25 lbs of sugar for a 2:1 mix. Now it's time I straighten out a couple of my beek friends.


----------



## MapleME (Sep 28, 2009)

When do you start feeding 2:1?


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

You feed 2:1 when you want to put weight in the hive. 
That's the short answer anyway.


----------



## MapleME (Sep 28, 2009)

Well, that helps sorta. I have 1 hive that's nice and strong has a decent amount of honey. Have not been feeding that hive. 
Second hive swarmed before I got the super on it so I have been milking it back to health. Requeened, yada yada. I have been feeding 1:1 and they have been loving it of course. Just treated both with API life but need to replace the feeder since it's dry. Just not sure if I should start 2:1 yet. Thx.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

Michel Bush said in a posting a while back that a pound is a pint so for every pound of sugar you need a pint of water for 1:1. That was pretty easy for me to remember(and that says a lot)I've been feeding 2:1 now for about 3 weeks.Checked all of my(40) hives and most were light.I'm afraid that winter is just going to start without giving fall a chance kind of like summer did to spring this year.I've already robbed all I was going to get this year so I want to build them up as best I can.I dont know how its been up your way but were not getting much rain so no fall flow to speak of.Besides if there is something to forage they wont take the sugar anyway.


----------



## Deeptime (Jul 21, 2009)

So, for very small batches, 2 qts sugar to 1 qt water?


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

We feed 2:1 in the fall if winter stores are needed. There is less time and energy expended by the bees in evaporating off the excess moisture, and less moisture inside the hive.

Wayne


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

For any size batches 1 pound of sugar to 1 pint of water is 1:1 so 2 pounds of sugar in 1 qt of water is 1:1 or 8 pounds of sugar in 1 gallon of water. For 2:1 it is 2 pounds to 1 pint of water,or 4 pounds for a quart of water or 16 pounds for a gallon of water.I have about 40 hives taking in about 2 quarts each per day so I cant even imagine doing small amounts.I do 15 or 20 gallons at a time.


----------

